# paph violascens



## @[email protected] (Jul 18, 2008)

summer blooming 





[/IMG]


----------



## GuRu (Jul 18, 2008)

Congrats, that's a lovely one. This flower has got a very good shape and colouration. 
Unfortunately Paph. violascens wasn't often shown here in the forum by now.

Best regards from Germany, GuRu


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow, green pouch, that's interesting. thanx for sharing.


----------



## Candace (Jul 18, 2008)

Another specie I still don't have, but *need*.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 18, 2008)

Great flower! I need one, too!


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jul 18, 2008)

Ohhh... Nice one! I love this species, but am a little scared of it--I hate killing plants. Just don't feel as though I'm at the point where I ought to try it. 

Fine job!


----------



## Elena (Jul 18, 2008)

That's really nice!


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 18, 2008)

An unusual, intriguing species!


----------



## Jorch (Jul 18, 2008)

Interesting color combo and proportions!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 18, 2008)

Excellent example of the species! Is this a second generation cross?


----------



## Rick (Jul 18, 2008)

We hardly get to see these

How about a couple more pics from different angles?


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 18, 2008)

Very beautiful!

Thanks for sharing!

:drool:


----------



## Wendy (Jul 19, 2008)

Rick said:


> We hardly get to see these
> 
> How about a couple more pics from different angles?



I agree. It's beautiful...more pics please.


----------



## GuRu (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello @[email protected],

hopefully you will apologise when I jump on your thread with a photos for of my P. violasces for comparison. It's from 2006 when it was flowering for the first and last time by now.






In my eyes the shape of yours is a bit better.

Best regards from Germany, GuRu


----------



## Rick (Jul 19, 2008)

GuRu said:


> It's from 2006 when it was flowering for the first and last time by now.
> GuRu




What happened?


----------



## @[email protected] (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you all



SlipperKing said:


> Excellent example of the species! Is this a second generation cross?


A division



Rick said:


> We hardly get to see these
> How about a couple more pics from different angles?





Wendy said:


> I agree. It's beautiful...more pics please.











Another violascens with a goog shape dorsal (2006) : you can see a lot of pics from different angles
http://www.papuanum.com/orchids/orchids-photo-gallery/violascens.htm



GuRu said:


> Hello @[email protected],
> hopefully you will apologise when I jump on your thread with a photos for of my P. violasces for comparison. It's from 2006 when it was flowering for the first and last time by now.


what appens ?


----------



## GuRu (Jul 20, 2008)

Rick said:


> What happened?



I have had a severe pest problem last year and almost all plants in one room of our house were concerned. Paph violascens was one of them
First I thought on a fungus infection and treated the plants in this way. But the infestation spread on very quickly and in the end I lost some plants. 
Later on I talked with Mr. Popow about my problem and he was sure the problems were cause by mites - false spider mites or orchid mites (Tenuipalpidae). Perhaps I brought the mites in with new plants??
My P. violascens is still alive but was strong damaged and it takes time to bring a plant back into a growing rhythm.

Best regards from Germany, Rudolf


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice flower. Used to have one. Plant was doing great, set the bud and then everythings go downhill. the bud blasted and plant slowly die. =( Is there any sib crosses that is more robust and easy to grow??


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 12, 2008)

Great! I used to have one...actually two, but one was labelled "papuanum" (typical in the 80's). They lasted for a few years, but because they always budded in the summer the heat would blast them...did get the "papuanum" to bloom once. I now have 2 seedlings...they are doing well, but growing slowly.....Take care, Eric


----------



## Kevin (Oct 13, 2008)

Very interesting species! Yours looks good! Good colour. The shape and proportions are odd on this species - what does it do to hybrids?


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 13, 2008)

Cool!!! Interesting flower and nice colours!!!


----------



## fbrem (Oct 13, 2008)

really awesome flower, love the proportions


----------



## Axel (Oct 13, 2008)

Absolutely breathtaking !! :drool::drool::drool:


----------

